# Alsatian found M6 currently RSPCA Birmingham



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

A friend of mine posted on Facebook an Alsatian was found injured near junction 9 of M6. Dog is chipped but out of date contact details and unable to trace owner. Dog being looked after by RSPCA Birmingham at present.


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

owner now found


----------

